# Orange Wednesdays



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

How does it work these days? Is it still possible to get a code from somebody who has Orange and just use that in the cinema to get your 2 for 1 ticket?

And more importantly, is anybody here on Orange who would like to get me a code in return for some virtual loving?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I would have mate but I moved to Voda. 



mobile customer?

Getting hold of your 2 for 1 tickets is easy - just text 'FILM' to 241. more info
more info
You've got three ways of getting hold of your Orange Wednesdays 2 for 1 tickets, and they're all dead easy. Either: 
1.
text
Text 'FILM' to 241 and we'll send you your ticket, pronto. Tickets cost 35p.
2.
call
Call 241 from your Orange mobile.
3.
surf
Go to Orange World, select 'Film', then 'Orange Wednesdays'.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

terms and conditions

Not sure if the film you want to see is covered? Check out our terms and conditions to make sure. more info
more info
These are the terms and conditions for using Orange Wednesdays: 
1.
The promotion applies to all screenings of films available to the paying public, excluding premieres and private screenings, on Wednesdays.
2.
Text tickets are redeemable only on Wednesdays during the offer period during advertised opening hours of the Participating Cinemas.
3.
The offer is not available when booking in advance by whatever means.
*4.
Text tickets must be presented at the cinema box office when buying the cinema ticket. The lowest price cinema ticket will be issued free.*
5.
The text ticket will be validated by the box office staff.
6.
Once validated, the text ticket can't be used again.
7.
There is a maximum of one text ticket per Orange Subscriber per transaction per week. You can only use a text ticket once.
8.
You can't use this promotion in conjunction with any other offer.
9.
We cannot offer a cash alternative.
10.
We will only accept original text tickets, unless acquired from mobile broadband onto a laptop or PDA.
11.
The cinemas' standard terms and conditions of purchase, sale and entry apply.
12.
The free cinema ticket issued is complimentary, with zero cash value.
13.
The offer is valid until the expiry date stated on the text ticket.
14.
There is only one free admission per Orange Subscriber per paid cinema ticket.
15.
Seat availability is on a first come, first served basis. Admission is not guaranteed.
16.
Text ticket holders and their guests have no priority over other customers.
17.
Admissions are subject to film classifications.
18.
Text tickets are non-transferable.
19.
The offer applies to standard tickets only.
20.
The offer will only cover the cost of a standard priced ticket. An additional premium may be required for premium seating, 3D screenings, IMAX, VIP seats, premium seats, gold class, Extreme screen or other premium offers. Please contact your local cinema for confirmation.
21.
The free cinema ticket will be issued to the same film and session as the paid cinema ticket.
22.
Honouring of text tickets is subject to film and seat availability.
23.
Text tickets are subject to availability. Text tickets are issued on a priority basis to either active Orange mobile customers who spend over £5 per month with Orange or Orange broadband and dial up customers who have an average spend of over £5 per month with Orange and have their own mobile phone account which is able to send and receive texts. Orange may revise the terms of this promotion from time to time. Orange reserves the right to change the amount that you have to spend in order to qualify.
24.
To receive your text ticket, call or text 241 or 80241. Text tickets cost 35p.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm led to believe this is easily circumvented by saving the sender of the text to you as 241 in your address book and then it appears that is where the text has originated from.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

You are right that would work lol.

The workers in the cinema couldn't care less to be honest so if they have a quick look it would be enough.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Also if its a cineworld and they have a card, you can get one with their free ticket for nothing


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you go to the cinema fairly regularly get a free payg sim, even if you have to top it up £10 it'll pay for itself after a couple of trips.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

This will be my first visit in about a year...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Argh okay then, probably not worth it then lol

Switched from them to Vodafone a couple of years ago so can't help with a code.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> This will be my first visit in about a year...


I know that feeling I hate the cinema. Chairs are not very comfy and have to sit in a room full of people making noise and acting the @rse hole. I wait for the DVD release and watch it from the comfort of my bed on the projector


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, I did the same. No worries, thanks anyway.

Anybody else out there who could supply a code!?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Mate just looked EE do it too - http://explore.ee.co.uk/film

I will get my mum to do it and send it over to you. PM your mobile so I can forward it on.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks deano, see your PM. All sorted!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

No probs.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

if you still need a code give me a pm and ill fire one across im on orange.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

w138pbo said:


> if you still need a code give me a pm and ill fire one across im on orange.


Thanks mate, but all sorted now!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I hate Orange Wednesdays at my cinema, theres nowhere to park and inside its packed solid. I prefer to pay full price and go when its quieter.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

might be struggling tonight,wifes gone and no one can get a code including my phone as the networks apparently down.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> I hate Orange Wednesdays at my cinema, theres nowhere to park and inside its packed solid. I prefer to pay full price and go when its quieter.


I totally agree! I would much rather fork out more money for a more relaxing cinema visit.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I ussually get the code then forward them , no ones ever told me it didn't work


----------

